# Primary Principles of SD Kata?



## LawDog (Jul 1, 2007)

One of the main principles/concepts of all Kenpo/Kempo self defense kata's is what?
:ultracool
This is some of that "secret stuff"
:jediduel:


----------



## thedan (Jul 8, 2007)

LawDog said:


> One of the main principles/concepts of all Kenpo/Kempo self defense kata's is what?


Whether a kata/form, or a technique (mini kata), or a drill, I'm going to have to agree with what Doc Chapel often says. The main principle, the primary concept, the first thing you have to do, is to survive the initial attack. If you don't do that, the rest is so much wasted skill and knowlege. Unfortunately, too often we tend to either mischaracterize the attack in training, or worse yet practice attacks as "attempts" instead of learning to deal with the reality of an assault that connects with force and intent. If we don't practice recovering and responding under hard, unrelenting physical force, why would we think we could pull it off when it is real?

For the record, I can't train as hard as I used to, due to medical conditions. But, I still train under force when and where I can, and I don't kid myself about being a bad ma, or that I could reliably survive assaults that I can no longer train under hard contact conditions. So, I'm not trying to come down bad here. Just making an observation.

Dan C


----------



## LawDog (Jul 8, 2007)

thedan,
I agree, surviving the initial attack is one of first concept's for multi attacks, very good answer. My personal view is to first, if possible, evaluate your opponents by their body and verbal language. Along with this you should evaluate your surroundings, people & territory, if possible.
The pricinple / concept that I was looking to get an answer for will over cover most of the form. This one is the most over looked and, in my opinon, the most important one.
Good insights "thedan"
:supcool:


----------



## thedan (Jul 8, 2007)

LawDog said:


> thedan,
> I agree, surviving the initial attack is one of first concept's for multi attacks, very good answer.


Thank you, sir. 



> The pricinple / concept that I was looking to get an answer for will over cover most of the form. This one is the most over looked and, in my opinon, the most important one.


In that case, I'd have to go with the primary underlying idea in all martial movment- building structure. Many repetitions of stance and footwork, blocks, parries, strikes, and everything we do, with proper indexing moves, build structure into our synaptic (muscle) memory that stays with us in the shortened combative applications. Without structure, you likely won't survive the initial attack, nor are any of your follow up controls or strikes as effective.

Every martial artist has been told _"that won't work" _when someone watches you do a proper inward block by first indexing (chambering) the blocking hand/arm. In aplication, you may not have time to do a full chambered block. However, the internal indexes you built into that block, with a thousand properly executed practice blocks, are all there. The block has structure. One of the big differnces in a martial artist and a brawler. Any one can throw up an obstruction, but ours should be more solid.

Same with kicks, punches, stances- we practice precise methods of moving into and through these motions in order to build structure into synaptic memory. These things are done so that we can withstand the force of violence comeing down on us, while imparting max violent force to our attacker. Every move we make should either build or preserve structure. 

Dan C


----------



## Carol (Jul 8, 2007)

Not sure if this is the answer you are looking for LawDog.

Until very recently...OK....until today...I hated kata training.  I far preferred techniques over forms.  I'm not a kata basher...I certainly saw my mental discipline improve while struggling to learn kata...but overall I found it to be more frustrating than helpful.

So...fast forward to a different teacher, he's trying to teach me a basic Okinawan kata.  The biggest difference is...he's letting me really dig in to the kind of detail that I need to actually learn it.

I was stepping through my class material.  I went through my stances, a set of kicks.  Got to the SD techniques.  This was a lot harder.  I was practicing sweeping out a leg that didn't exis...and that confused me all to hell.  I found myself really wishing that my training partner were here so we could go through this together.

Finally, I got to the form and stepped through it.   And I had this big huge Eureka moment.  I knew what I had to do for the form so I could practice it  I'm realizing that I can drill on the mechanics of my art just about anywhere.  I can practice during my dinner break at work, or when I get home in the wee hours of the morning.  Unlike my weights or other stuff...I don't have to worry about it waking the neighbors.  Unlike the SD techs....I don't feel the confusion for not having a training partner.   This lightbulb is finally coming on after 2 years of MA training.  I'm a wicked slow learner  

So....most important principle of SD kata for me...isn't a direct SD application...its the ability to practice alone in a variety of circumstances and keep my skills sharp.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 9, 2007)

LawDog said:


> One of the main principles/concepts of all Kenpo/Kempo self defense kata's is what?
> :ultracool
> This is some of that "secret stuff"
> :jediduel:


 
I can, with only a moments thoguth, identify 2 things that are taugth in every kata I know:

Always look at the attacker
and
Attack the Attack

Although those don't seem "deep" enough to be "secret" LOL.


----------



## Jdokan (Jul 9, 2007)

While watching an episode of Dancing with the Stars...At one point one of the judges made a comment that really crossed a few boundaries....Loosely translated:
You have the movements down, you have done a good job memorizing them BUT....there isn't the PASSION there....
I think that kind of states it all.....I have seen similar things myself in the Dojo...sometimes coming from the reflection.....As a result I try to perform my form as realistically as possible...Always looking toward my attacker before the next move....trying to make it look like my fighting technique...or making my fighting technique look like my form...That is what is one of my principles for doing kata...


----------



## thedan (Aug 13, 2007)

LawDog said:


> One of the main principles/concepts of all Kenpo/Kempo self defense kata's is what? This is some of that "secret stuff"


Well, sir, I don't see any more takers on the question- and it's been a while. Which principle/concept/secret were you thinking about? Maybe if you state it here that would generate some discussion.

Dan C


----------

